# Forum signatures. Do they help with seo?



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

So I have been reading about this and am getting mixed messages. From what I gather a couple of years ago it was better than now?
Can it possible be seen as spam now. Has the algorithm changed on this topic ( like I even know what that means?):whistling2:

How are you supposed to categorize and or have the link. I read something about to many keywords aren't good? Again no clue what I am really talking about?:blink:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I have no idea anymore. There are mixed answers. I just have a link in my profile now.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know either. Everything is going good for me website wise so I'm afraid to remove it in case it's helping. But who knows, if I remove them maybe I'll do even better. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

SEO like a woman good luck figuring that out. Always changing just when you think you have it ... Bam!


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

I think they probably help a little bit but who know how much, I don't think it's going to hurt.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

The big thing is reviews and getting all your information the same on all the listing sites.


----------



## Jared From RankNova (Feb 15, 2016)

On here? Very little. Signature links on this forum have the nofollow attribute, which instructs Google's crawlers* to not follow them, thereby giving them little-to-no SEO value.

With that said, links can still be highly valuable even without SEO benefits as long as they're placed in locations where prospects will see them. That's usually called click-through traffic (or referral traffic), and it can be an excellent source of leads.


*the algorithm Google sends out to, essentially, search, categorize, and index as much of the Internet as possible.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Heres a link to google guidelines when I read it , it seems like optimized key words aren't that great.
https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/66356?hl=en

@ Jared From RankNova I always thought that when you pass over the link and it showed the site in the lower left corner it was a follow link?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh I looked up the no follow and as stated previously I guess I was under false pretence. 

http://m.wikihow.com/Detect-Nofollow-Links

Here's a link to some people yapping about no follows. 

http://www.electricdialogue.com/nofollow-links-wise-words-from-the-experts/


Didn't I read somewhere you can just pay google to be your seo /Web master. I think the bare bones started at like 10 grand. The premium package was like 100k. Eh you know I could be wrong on that too. 

Anyways make sure you have a no follow link to me, because if you follow me it will be like the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Jared From RankNova (Feb 15, 2016)

jason123 said:


> @ Jared From RankNova I always thought that when you pass over the link and it showed the site in the lower left corner it was a follow link?


Unless you're using a browser or a plugin I'm unaware of that, that's just your browser showing you where a link leads to. It's useful for links that use anchor text, rather than raw link text.

Anchor Text: Click here to visit Google.
Raw Link Text: https://google.com

If you want to check if a link's nofollow or not, the easiest way would be to install a plugin like SEOquake, which will put a strike through nofollow links.

If you want to check manually, simply put your mouse over a link, right click on it, and choose Inspect (Chrome) or Inspect Element (Firefox). This will bring up the Inspector box, which looks like this (in Firefox; it's very similar in Chrome):










That's from the post above, where Paint it Now thanked thinkpainting/nick. As you can see, the *rel="nofollow"* tag is added to these links by default.

If there is no rel=nofollow" tag, it's almost certainly a followed link, which will pass a small amount of authority to the linked-to site.

I say almost certainly, because there are rare cases where nofollow is enabled for entire pages, or even entire sites, which means a link is nofollow even without the tag being added to individual links.

You can check for this by viewing the page source (right click and View Page Source in both Chrome and Firefox). You'll then have to check the meta tags in the header (typically at the top of the code).

If you see something similar to the following, then every link on the page is nofollow (unless the *rel="follow"* tag is added):

*<meta name="robots" content="nofollow">*

It's a pain in the you-know-what, I know, but it helps neutralize a lot of spam, especially spam that's created using automation tools.


The majority of links (roughly 80%) are followed, as that's the default setting for most platforms, like WordPress. However, as spam continues to become a bigger issue, more people, and more platforms, are choosing to use the nofollow tag. This makes much harder for the typical spammer, but far more rewarding for the person who learns the craft and does legitimate work.

On a side note, I just rechecked, and it seems signatures on this forum are followed. So, yeah, they'll give you a slight boost in your SEO.


----------



## Zoom Painting (May 15, 2016)

How do you even set up forum signatures?

I have looked everywhere. I would like to add one that links back our website and for it to appear automatically on everything I post.

Please help. Website is below:

http://www.zoom-painting.com.au


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

At the top of the page there is a blue line, the first thing IN that blue line is user cp, all the answers are there


----------



## LakewoodPaintingPro (Jul 2, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing. Thanks for asking this question and for the info.


----------



## bocaratonpainters (Aug 17, 2016)

The rank of my site is always changing. I prefer to not compete with those big ticket companies and just do ppc ads on google and facebook. Works like a charm! Saves me a lot of time too!


----------



## bocaratonpainters (Aug 17, 2016)

jason123 said:


> Oh I looked up the no follow and as stated previously I guess I was under false pretence.
> 
> http://m.wikihow.com/Detect-Nofollow-Links
> 
> ...


Never heard of this. Is this for big companies? Anywhere I can get further information?


----------



## Java Painting (Sep 21, 2016)

very good Information






www.javapainting.ca


----------

